# [SOLVED] reformatting hp mini netbook



## count_fog (May 14, 2009)

Hello, I have bought an hp mini 110 netbook. It comes with windows 7 starter which I despise. I like my Windows xp pro. Its my personal preference thats all.
I could not find one with XP anymore, its all with win 7 starer now.

Anyway, so this netbook has no optical drive right. I found a method to transfer my XP installation disc to a usb flash drive. This particular method.

http://www.liliputing.com/2008/04/install-windows-xp-on-mini-note-usb.html

It seems to work, but there is one problem. So I set the usb flash drive as the primary boot device. The windows XP setup menu loads. Then I get to the part where I select the partition on which to install XP and the only available partition is the flash drive itself!!!. I don't see the partition of the netbook sata hard drive. Why? 

Can someone please help, many many people seem to have questions on formatting netbooks now a days and yet there is very little actual solid advice and help on this issue.


----------



## count_fog (May 14, 2009)

*Re: reformatting hp mini netbook*

Wonders why he wasted his time posting this thread when its obvious that nobody cares about you here. Points to all those threads with 0 replies. I cannot believe that nobody had the issue I am dealing with when so many people got netbooks this holiday season.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: reformatting hp mini netbook*

All mini's I have had come thru the shop will boot from a USB cd drive. That is how I install on them.

Have you checked to be sure XP drivers are available for that pc?


----------



## count_fog (May 14, 2009)

*Re: reformatting hp mini netbook*



simpswr said:


> All mini's I have had come thru the shop will boot from a USB cd drive. That is how I install on them.
> 
> Have you checked to be sure XP drivers are available for that pc?


I have not checked about the xp drivers, but the usb cd drive does boot up, my issue is that the only partition it sees is the usb drive itself, not the hard drive of the netbook. 

I have heard that this may be an issue with XP SP3 only. Is this true? I want to try XP SP2 and see if that makes a difference.

And thank you very much for replying. I have been at this forum for a while and you guys are always helpful when you do finally reply lol.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: reformatting hp mini netbook*

We are all volunteers and have other work . . . 

Installing XP on a SATA drive requires an additional step:

http://xphelpandsupport.mvps.org/how_do_i_install_windows_xp_on_a.htm

However, Most newer BIOS allow an Alternate method for SATA . . Go into the bios and check the "*Sata Operation*" setting, 

change it to "_*Raid Autodetect/ATA*_ if it is not already. Now try to install XP ( could be IDE Mode, Compatibility Mode or Legacy Mode - different BIOS use different terms )

some will say *IDE* instead of *ATA*)

If there are no such settings you'll need to slipstream the sata drivers on the XP CD, follow the instructions in this guide : 

http://www.digitgeek.com/how-to-slipstream-sata-drivers-into-xp-cd/


----------



## count_fog (May 14, 2009)

*Re: reformatting hp mini netbook*

Thank you very much. 

I am trying to find the sata drivers for my motherboard. 

Here is all the info from the bios to identify my motherboard properly.

HP Mini 110-1100
Processor Type: Intel(r) Atom CPU N270 1.60Ghz
Memory: 1024MB
120GB hard drive
Bios Version F.17



This bios is incredibly limited in options. Here are all the options it has.

Main: Can only change System time and date

Security: Set password

System Config: Processor C4 state (enable/disable) 
HP Instant Web (enable/disable)
Boot options: Set the boot order

Diagnostics: Hard disk test and memory test.

And that is it. There are no options for Sata at all. So I have to slipstream the sata drivers. And hence I need the proper sata drivers to do this.

This is a very common netbook. Can you please help me find the drivers? 

P.S. this thread will help many many people. There is a serious lack of information on this subject. I have spent hours googling, hence why I am a little impatient and may have been slightly rude before. Sorry.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: reformatting hp mini netbook*

There may not be XP drivers for that netbook . . have you looked on HP support site?

http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/welcome.html#Support

I tried, but the model numbers you gave were not enough


----------



## count_fog (May 14, 2009)

*Re: reformatting hp mini netbook*

I found the page with the drivers. Got product number from the back of the netbook.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=4041514

There are drivers for XP, but of course Windows 7 starter is installed right now, but I want to reformat and install XP. Does that matter?

I am not sure where the sata drivers are on that page. What they are supposed to be called. 

I am trying to do it with the standard sata drivers provided in this link 
http://www.digitgeek.com/how-to-slipstream-sata-drivers-into-xp-cd/

http://rapidshare.com/files/46694067/Intel_Driver.zip.html

I hope it wont mess anything up if I use standard ones. Its worth a try.


----------



## count_fog (May 14, 2009)

*Re: reformatting hp mini netbook*

Ok the standard sata drivers seem to be working

I am installing XP. If I succeed I will tell you. This thread will help many people trust me. :wink: There is so little information on this topic online, just a bunch of questions with no answers.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: reformatting hp mini netbook*

I notice in the Consumer support it has these statements about installing XP:

1. HP does NOT support XP for consumer notebooks, so if you have any difficulties regarding XP, do not expect HP will help you.
2. HP may demand you to install back VISTA if you have hardware problem to troubleshoot it.
3. An option to consider-put your original Vista hdd away and install new one for XP.
4. Some of the notebook features may not work in XP due to uncertified licenses pointed in this guide.
5. Microsoft has released three (3) Service Packs for XP, use only SP2 for the first trial. Why? Since many of XP drivers are released based on XP-SP2.

and . . 
Use the option of disable native SATA in BIOS setting for Intel machine


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: reformatting hp mini netbook*



count_fog said:


> Ok the standard sata drivers seem to be working
> 
> I am installing XP. If I succeed I will tell you. This thread will help many people trust me. :wink: There is so little information on this topic online, just a bunch of questions with no answers.


Yep . . Vista was ugly on those things, but win7 seem to be much better


----------



## count_fog (May 14, 2009)

*Re: reformatting hp mini netbook*



simpswr said:


> I notice in the Consumer support it has these statements about installing XP:
> 
> 1. HP does NOT support XP for consumer notebooks, so if you have any difficulties regarding XP, do not expect HP will help you.
> 2. HP may demand you to install back VISTA if you have hardware problem to troubleshoot it.
> ...


Oh crap I'm installing SP3. Oh well I also have an SP2 disc, I can probably do it again. And what do they mean some notebook features may not work, like what, the wireless internet? That better work, thats one of the main reasons for having a netbook or any laptop for that matter. 

and how can I *disable native SATA in BIOS setting for Intel machine* if I can't find such an option in the bios?

Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: reformatting hp mini netbook*

it is their comments not mine . .

They look to have the wirekess adaptor drivers for XP


----------



## count_fog (May 14, 2009)

*Re: reformatting hp mini netbook*

Ok it worked, windows xp installed. :grin: If anyone has any questions please ask me on how to do this, I will gladly help. 

Thank you so much simpswr you saved my butt there. :wink:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: reformatting hp mini netbook*

Well done . .


----------

